# anyone ever experience a cat with clingy behavior/seperation anxiety?



## dbrooke1 (May 29, 2012)

so, i moved into my roommate's place last summer. it's just her and i (and her three cats). one of them is a purebreed male himalayan, and the other two are female siblings that are himalayan mix. 
my roommate's cats are friendly and are beautiful little balls of fluff.
shortly after moving here, i realized the purebreed himalayan was especially friendly and would follow my roommate or i everywhere often.
one concern i have about my roommate's cat is he has very clingy behavior i think. if my roommte leaves the house, he has behavior where he'll come to me in my room if i'm home, meow and seem upset or something (and clingy). so, i'll pet him and/or try and play with him to help the cat's behavior. although, i believe my roommate's cat has seperation anxiety possibly? my roommate said she gives him a lot of attetion so it's not he's not getting enough of it. i began observing this little feline, and looked up cat seperation anxiety online because this guy's clingy behavior drives me crazy, lol! it's frutrating and i feel i need space from ths cat, lol. any one experience this? this cat isn't mine, lol.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Lol yes! My gf's 2 cats are spoiled with attention. One in particular takes to me when she's not around and stares at me until I look at the adorable cat then attacks me with nudges and purs like a car. Cats can be so quirky lol. I really don't have advice on how to stop it lol. Ill ask my gf if she has any advice when I see her tonight.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

My cat, whenever I go home to visit, sticks to me like glue. She even follows me into the bathroom and will sit by the shower curtain to make sure I don't try to escape lol. And when I'm gone my mom says she howls, looks for me and eats a lot.


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

This is more common than you might think. Having six cats in the house, I have one of just about every disorder you can think of. And this case in point is Cricket.

He can become very anxious when I leave the house. He's always been strange that way...I have heard stories of him meowing and crying all over the house when I've taken a trip away for a few days. And looking for me. Drives my husband nuts, since he can't really comfort Cricket...Cricket ONLY LOVES MAMA (seriously, in a big way), and freaks out on anybody else.

I know Siamese cats tend to be needy, and perhaps Himalayans are similar in that respect. They can be almost dog-like in thier attachments to people. My Cricket is just a mutt rescue kitty, but he does it too. So, it happens. If it's bad, you can try a feliway diffuser to help reduce some of the cat's stress.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

sunstar93 said:


> My cat, whenever I go home to visit, sticks to me like glue. She even follows me into the bathroom and will sit by the shower curtain to make sure I don't try to escape lol. And when I'm gone my mom says she howls, looks for me and eats a lot.


Awww she definitely misses you. She eats away the pain!! Lol


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol she does miss me! I rescues her 9.5 years ago as a kitten left on our doorstep in the cold. And ever since leaving for college she's had a hard time adjusting. My mom said that anytime my name is mentioned she goes running to look for me. And yes! That's why she is 13 pounds now haha


----------



## dbrooke1 (May 29, 2012)

ohhhhh, poor cat. 
like dogs, or small children, eh, lol?
some pets are with a human (s) all the time are not used to being alone i suppose.
wow, this is more common than i thought. ok, not aloooone!
it's gotten to the point where i keep my bedroom door closed during times i need "space" (and avoid my clothes getting decorated with cat fur, lol) for a while. when i leave my room, this little fur ball hears me from the other room and would... run... or charge.....oh yes!... to my bedroom door in an attempt to get inside before i ever get a chance to act quickly sqeeze his way in before i get a chance to close the door. he's very smart and sometimes succeeded when i didn't expect it, lol. now i watch at the corner of my eye...literally. hahaha
yes, he'll do the same when i go into the bathroom too. oh my. but, he's afraid of the sound of the shower being turned on so he won't go as far as guard me outside of the curtain...... wow.


----------



## dbrooke1 (May 29, 2012)

when i was in highschool, i wanted to be an dog behaviorist or dog trainer until i chose a different route. although, i'm still interested in animal behavior. i looked up cat seperation anxiety on google. i'll have to find the info again and see if it works.
if i remember it correctly, it said to help the pet around the situation of when you're leaving the house. it suggested to schedule times of leaving the house but not actually leave. stay of the house/apartment i think for a short while. while sometimes doing this, the cat or animal will learn that not everytime you leave your place, you'll be leaving them or be gone for a long time. then they hopefully will be okay with being alone after a while...or help their anxiety.
it'll took a lot of persistent probably but i want to help my roommate help her cat if she wants. she doesn't know what happens so when she's gone. now her cat becomes needy when i grab my keys and leave too. i think it's when roomy is not home at the time. i think. anyway, without my roommate feeling like she's not a good pet owner or something, i'm going to tell her. she notices unwanted behavior whenshe goes out of town for 3 days atleast. but hasn't noticed all the other times since she's not home. not yet.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes! My poor kitty was abandoned, even though she is the sweetest cat ever, and whenever we are gone for too long she freaks out! When we go on vacations we have someone she knows come over to feed her and love on her so that it isn't as bad. Really the cat will probably not just stop one day, but you could definitely do things to ease this behavior.


----------

